# Belanglos plaudern !?!



## douchebag (27. Mai 2010)

Was versteht man darunter, rund um die Uhr können wir ( müssen es aber nicht) plaudern , quatschen über Gott und die Welt.
Wenn hier Userinnen Langeweile haben und hier sehen das noch Userinnen Online sind, dann kann man sich vielleicht vorstellen einen guten (schlechten) Morgen, Malzeit, Moin, Abend und einen schöne Nacht zu wünschen.
Was geht ! Was machts du ? Beruf, Schule, MTB, RR, usw. Garten, Haus,Auto,Urlaub und was einen noch in den Sinn kommt.
So ich werde mal versuchen es nicht ins lächerliche zu ziehen, es gibt hier ja schon genügend die sich über alles ins lächerlichen ziehen werden.
Bin mal neugierig wer hier als erste , dieses Fred mal ernst nimmt!
mfg Irina


----------



## Fie (27. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie, kann ich dir nicht folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

...weiss jetzt auch net genau , auf was du abzielst ... wenn du ein problem - egal welcher art - hast , kannste doch ´n fred aufmachen . sind doch eh ganz unterschiedliche themen , über die gelabert wird - technik , männer,krankheiten ... für jeden was dabei !!!! greez , kati


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Mai 2010)

Sie möchte wohl so einen "Guten Morgen - Fred" aufmachen, einfach belanglos quatschen wie der Titel sagt, ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen 
Wo man nie ins "offtopik" abrutschen kann weil ohnehin alles OT ist 
(Mit etwas Humor und Selbstironie könnte so ein Fred vielleicht ganz unterhaltsam sein, mal sehen was daraus wird.)
Grüße!


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

na dann - schönen abend noch


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

Mo-hoin!  Bald ist Wochenende und ich freu mich schon. Es gibt viel zu erleben.


----------



## MelleD (28. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen von der Arbeit  
Freu mich auch aufs Wochenende, Samstag ist mein Freund arbeiten und ich werde schön in die Stadt watscheln und Klamotten anprobieren (und evtl. kaufen)


----------



## JarJarBings (28. Mai 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sie möchte wohl so einen "Guten Morgen - Fred" aufmachen, einfach belanglos quatschen wie der Titel sagt, ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen
> Wo man nie ins "offtopik" abrutschen kann weil ohnehin alles OT ist
> (Mit etwas Humor und Selbstironie könnte so ein Fred vielleicht ganz unterhaltsam sein, mal sehen was daraus wird.)
> Grüße!



cool, jetzt hab sogar ich als blondine es verstanden.


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2010)

Verhaltensregeln mtb-news.de



> *Kein Chat im Forum
> *Chat in Forenthemen ist nicht gestattet - möchtest Du Dich zwanglos und kurz unterhalten gehe in den Chat.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> Verhaltensregeln mtb-news.de




Bist Du Mod oder Frau?

Wenn keines der beiden zutrifft, was machst Du hier?

Ist doch echt affig bei sowas mit Forumsregeln zu kommen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Mai 2010)

Hey hey, immer cool bleiben, okay?  

In der Tat handelt es sich um ein MTB-Forum - und hier an dieser Stelle um ein Unterforum von Frauen für Frauen. Bike-Themen sollten zwar im Vordergrund stehen, zwingend notwendig ist das allerdings nicht. Wenn ich mir andere Forumsbereiche und die Threads und Beiträge so ansehe, frage ich mich wirklich, ob einige User überhaupt schon mal auf einem Fahrrad gesessen haben!

Einen Plauderthread? Warum nicht? Aber bitte beschränkt Euch dann auf diesen, wenn Ihr einfach nur Hallo sagen oder Euer Befinden kund tun wollt. Danke für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. Mai 2010)

Die Idee find ich klasse.

So da wünsch ich allen mal ein schönes Wochenende und schönes Wetter für alle!!


----------



## muirana (28. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir ein schönes Wochenende....mit hoffentlich viel Sonne!
Ich freue mich auch auf Samstag und werde den ähnlich verbringen wie Melle.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2010)

Prima, so nen Plauscherthread gibt es im Forumsbereich Frankfurt und Umgebung ja auch.

Schönes Wochenende an alle, ich geh biken. Mal sehen wie platt ich morgen abend bin. Hoherodskopf ist angesagt. 170 km, 1600 HM, ohweh.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 170 km, 1600 HM, ohweh.



da kriege ich beim Lesen schon Angst! 170 km, ok da hätte ich keine Angst aber 1600 HM


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2010)

Biken darf ich ja jetzt leider 2 Wochen lang nicht, da ich am Mittwoch am Auge operiert wurde... Aber plaudern geht


----------



## MelleD (28. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> da kriege ich beim Lesen schon Angst! 170 km, ok da hätte ich keine Angst aber 1600 HM


 
Ich hab vor beidem angst 

Gute Besserung Frau Rauscher. 
Hoffe, ist alles glatt gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (28. Mai 2010)

170km? nee, das wär mir viel zu lang, 1600hm auf 50km wären okay. 
gute erholung für das auge.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> da kriege ich beim Lesen schon Angst! 170 km, ok da hätte ich keine Angst aber 1600 HM


 
Ich nehm das halbschwere Hardtail, nicht das sauschwere Schweinderl. Trotzdem, mir macht es auch ein wenig Angst, denn die Probetour letzten Samstag hatte auf 150 km nur 900 HM und ich war auf den letzten 30 km echt satt. Und da hatte ich auch noch das extraleichte Racefully. Aber das ist mir für so ne Tour auf WABs zu schade.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung Frau Rauscher! Merkt man schon einen Erfolg?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2010)

danke euch!
ich habe (woltl ihr es wirklich hören?) einen Silikonfaden in die Tränenwege verlegt bekommen, da die dicht waren und mein Auge permanent tränte...
Es muss sich jetzt noch einpendeln, das ganze ist noch etwas frisch aber ich meine, der Abfluss funktioniert schon besser als letzte Woche  Nach 3 Monaten kommt der Faden raus, und dann ist hoffentlich alles gut!

ZUm Trost (apropos 1600 HM) versuche ich gerade, meinen ersten Alpencross zu buchen


----------



## Kate du Pree (28. Mai 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sie ...


 

Das ist doch ein Er - Lasst euch nicht trollen!


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Prima, so nen Plauscherthread gibt es im Forumsbereich Frankfurt und Umgebung ja auch.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende an alle, ich geh biken. Mal sehen wie platt ich morgen abend bin. Hoherodskopf ist angesagt. 170 km, 1600 HM, ohweh.



das wäre jetzt eher so mein ding. ist doch gut verteilt.....stellt euch mal 1600hm auf 30km...das wäre der supergau 

gute besserung frau rauscher. erzähl mal vom alpenx. mit veranstalter oder alleine? mit gepäcktranspoirt oder packtaschen? für mädchen oder lebensmüde?


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Mai 2010)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Er - Lasst euch nicht trollen!



Jepp.


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Mai 2010)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Er - Lasst euch nicht trollen!



Merci für den Hinweis, nach dem "S. in the C." - Fred hätte ich fast selbst drauf kommen können  Egal, nun haben wir einen Plauderfred, dem Troll sei Dank 
Und Morgen gehts wieder Sessellift fahren, das zum Thema Höhenmeter...


----------



## mountymaus (28. Mai 2010)

Morgen früh geht es nach Berlin zum Velothon.
Mit dem Renner eine Stadtrundfahrt durch Berlin hat doch bestimmt auch mal was.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Musst Du unbedingt erzählen! Wenn´s nach Berlin nicht so weit wäre...  

Ich gurke am Sonntag am Tegernsee bei einem Marathon mit - und hoffe auf besseres Wetter. Obwohl: Es kann nur besser werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (31. Mai 2010)

Also WE soll granatenstarkes Wetter werden. Bis 30°C... mir wärs zu warm


----------



## freek_123 (31. Mai 2010)

gibt es noch eine seite wo man an gebrauchte freerider kommt?


----------



## MelleD (31. Mai 2010)

Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt...
Ansonsten weiÃ ich auch keine andere MÃ¶glichkeit...
Hatte letztens noch einen gesehen, der hier sein Komplettbike Spezi Bighit verkaufen wollte fÃ¼r 700â¬... Find den aber gerade nicht mehr.


----------



## mountymaus (31. Mai 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Musst Du unbedingt erzählen! Wenn´s nach Berlin nicht so weit wäre...
> 
> Ich gurke am Sonntag am Tegernsee bei einem Marathon mit - und hoffe auf besseres Wetter. Obwohl: Es kann nur besser werden!




Ich musste feststellen, Berlin ist schon eine Reise wert 
Zu meiner Schande ich muss ja gestehen, dass es das erst Mal war, dass ich privat in Berlin war.
Dann auch noch eine Stadtrundfahrt mit dem Rad. Durch das Brandenburger Tor... Da musste ich sogar einemal tief durchatmen.
Irgendwie war das schon ganz schön emotional 
Alles abgesperrt und dieses Mal ging der Velothon über den stillgelegten Flughafen Tempelhof (Start-/Landebahn)
Für mich und mein Schatz war wichtig, sturzfrei und ohne Defekt ins Ziel zu kommen.
Auf meinem Garmin standen im Ziel 64km und eine Zeit von 1:58h . Juhuu kleiner 2 Stunden...  (Schnitt 32,5km/h)
Ich denke, dass ich damit schon zufrieden sein kann.
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich in diesem Jahr gerade mal 20km mit dem Renner unterwegs war...


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Ein 32er Schnitt!? WOW!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Mai 2010)

Morgähn....

Habe es soeben geschafft, mich an der Schreibtischkante hochzuziehen um mich auf dem Sessel zu platzieren.
Mann, haben mich die Jungs am Samstag fertig gemacht. Musste auf den letzten Kilometern aufpassen, dass ich mir mit dem Vorderrad nicht über die Zunge fahre. 20er Schnitt hat mein Tacho ausgespuckt. Die haben sie echt nicht alle.

Noch einen schönen Tag an alle, hier gießt es. Da wird es morgen richtig schlammig im Wald und ich werde zum Dienstantritt aussehen wie ein Ferkel.


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

altenau mara war gestern in einem regenfreien wolkenloch. vorher strömender regen und die leutz auf der langdistanz haben auf die letzten km nen nassen hintern bekommen. ansonsten kam sogar mal die sonne raus. aber die strecke war megaschlammig.


----------



## Warnschild (31. Mai 2010)

Mein Zimmer ist ein Chaos, ich hab weder die Kartons der letzten Lieferungen (hihi, hab was gewonnen und mir außerdem ein verkitschtes Trikot bestellt) weggeräumt noch den Müll vom Wochenende (hatte viel zuviel dabei auf 2 Tagen und es wie immer erst bemerkt, als es - theoretisch! - ans Daheim-wieder-alles-aufräumen gehen sollte). 

Und ich fürchte, ich bin so langsam emotionstechnisch etwas zu sehr vom Wetter der letzten Tage inspiriert (  ). 

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf das angekündigte bessere Wetter fürs WE (hab mal wieder keine Freizeit am DO/FR   ) und bestelle hiermit hochoffiziell viel Sonnenschein für SA und SO!


----------



## Twinkie (1. Juni 2010)

zeig mal her dein kitsch-shirt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

moin allerseits, 

ich müsste längst angefangen haben, mein rad zu putzen, weil ich morgen für den guten zweck durch saarbrücken radele und alles bis 12 gerichtet haben muss, weil ich dann zum spätdienst antreten darf, aber ich bin sowas von verlangsamt heute... 
ich hoffe, ihr seid fitter.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein neues Auto! Groooß isses...


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

ui, was denn?


----------



## MelleD (1. Juni 2010)

Langsam bin ich morgens immer 
Ich brauch immer ewig, um in Schwung zu kommen, mit nem Kaffee gehts... Ein Problem hab ich nur, mein Freund hat keine Kaffeemaschine. 

@Bergradlerin
Zeigen, zeigen


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Juni 2010)

auch sehen wollen


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Juni 2010)

Das war das einzige, wozu ich mich auf die Schnelle überwinden konnte: Schnell raus aus der Haustüre, Kamera abdrücken und flott wieder ins Trockene... Es pisst seit Tagen und mein neues Auto (das linke, das rechte ist das bisherige, das ich allerdings behalte) ist schon ganz dreckig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

also einen schönen hintern hat der wagen mal. 
wirst du dann dein bike INS auto tun?


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Juni 2010)

Die Räder hatten auch im Chevy Platz - ohne Vorderrad (mit Indoorträger) und ohne Sattelstütze konnten drei zzgl. Gepäck gut untergebracht werden. Mit dem Ulysse kann ich meinen Zweirad-Fuhrpark fast schon komplett einpacken...


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

das ist super! 
ich fahr auch nur mit rädern IM auto, wird nur mit kind etwas problematisch, kommt aber eh zur zeit nicht vor, weil die dame grad nicht so motiviert ist.
ich hab einen renault grand scenic, da gehts auch gut mit vorderrad raus. aber weltklasse ist einfach: auto auf, rad rein, auto zu.


----------



## Tinka87 (1. Juni 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> aber weltklasse ist einfach: auto auf, rad rein, auto zu.


 Davon kann ich mit meinem Corsa nur träumen 

Moin zusammen!

@Bergradlerin: schick schick!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Juni 2010)

Und die Hundebox nicht zu vergessen! Ohne meinen Dicken geht gar nix!


----------



## BineMX (1. Juni 2010)

Fein!! Glückwunsch zum neuen Gefährt!!!
Radl innen ... da kann ich auch nur träumen von..
Hätte heuer schon fast meinen Roadster gegen einen VW Caddy getauscht...  aber als dann das Hardtop runter war... der Lack glänzte... das Leder leuchtete... was soll ich sagen..  fahr ich halt weiterhin mim Radl auch hin zum Berg


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Juni 2010)

Ich gebe zu, dass ich schon auch diesen Flundern - vor allem denen ohne Dach! - hinterherseufze...    Aber dann packen die FlunderfahrerInnen ihre Bikes in meinen Van... Und dann grinse ich mir eines!   

Außerdem habe ich 3 (!) große Schiebedächer!


----------



## BineMX (1. Juni 2010)

Hihi... kann ich mir vorstellen das Grinsen!! Kannst gerne meins auch mal einpacken und dir dann dafür in meiner Flunder den Wind um die Nase wehen lassen 
Hab schon mit nem heckträger überlegt..  sieht aber sch.. aus ist sauteuer und ich komm deshalb auch noch nicht überall hoch bzw über schlechte Wege drüber...
Hab ja noch den  VW LT35 von meinem Freund  .. nur da is es auch keine Gaudi so kleine schlechte Wege hoch und an den winzigen Wandererparkplätzen zu rangieren... 
Das hat man nun von 2 heckgetriebenen Zweisitzern im Haus


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Juni 2010)

Ach, das Rangieren ist kein Problem, der Van hat einen sehr kleinen Wendekreis. Und für die gröberen Aufgaben habe ich ja noch diesen allradbetriebenen Schlammfresser, der die rechte Garage ausfüllt...


----------



## BineMX (1. Juni 2010)

jaja..seh schon du bist da bestens ausgerüstet!!!
Mit dem LT rangieren ist a weng blöd.. nur mit Spiegel... irgendwie fahr ich da rückwärts immer Schlangenlinien 

Welche Distanz fährst du am WE?? Überlegen auch noch evtl. am Tegernsee zu starten. Wär mein allererstes Mal (abisserlfürcht) Wenn das Wetter allerdings so bleibt, werden wir wohl eher nach Italien düsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre nur die Kurzdistanz, mehr geht in diesem Jahr (noch) nicht. 
Das Wetter soll ja toll werden und die Stimmung ist es sicher auch!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2010)

ich finde das auch super, wenn sich andere die großen Autos kaufen, dann kann ich weiter meine Flunder fahren 

Aber warum brauchst Du zwei solch große Autos?


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Touran, mit abnehmbarer Anhängerkupplung und ein Radständer von Thule für 4 Räder , da kann man die Räder dann auch mit in den Schweden oder Österreich Urlaub nehmen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Aber warum brauchst Du zwei solch große Autos?



Wir sind geschäftlich viel unterwegs - und natürlich mit Bikes (ein RR und ein MTB sind eigentlich immer dabei) und Hund. Dass es jetzt zwei "Dickschiffe" sind, hängt mit den sich überlappenden Leasingverträgen zusammen. Ab Oktober wird der neue eher wohl wieder Golfgröße haben wie bisher.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Touran, mit abnehmbarer Anhängerkupplung und ein Radständer von Thule für 4 Räder



Ich hatte bisher meine Räder auch auf dem Kupplungsträger, weil den Kofferraum der Hund ausfüllte. Das geht gut, aber _im _Auto ist halt doch noch sicherer. Wenn ich irgendwann am Van die Räder außen transportieren muss, läuft was schief. Dann muss doch ein Paar Schuhe Zuhause bleiben...


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher meine Räder auch auf dem Kupplungsträger, weil den Kofferraum der Hund ausfüllte. Das geht gut, aber _im _Auto ist halt doch noch sicherer. Wenn ich irgendwann am Van die Räder außen transportieren muss, läuft was schief. Dann muss doch ein Paar Schuhe Zuhause bleiben...



Sicher stimmt, ohne Frage! Aber wenn man zwei Kinder dabei hat (die auch ihre Räder mitnehmen wollen) und dann noch Klamotten und was man sonst so für zwei Wochen in Schweden braucht, dann gehts nur mit Kupplungsträger, dazu dann noch meine Unfähigkeit zu bemerken dass ich so viele Klamotten gar nicht tragen kann in 14 Tagen  und meine bessere Hälfte damit dann eh schon halb in den Wahnsinn treibe ne ne... die Räder müssen draussen bleiben.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> (...) dazu dann noch meine Unfähigkeit zu bemerken dass ich so viele Klamotten gar nicht tragen kann in 14 Tagen



Du auch?! Klamotten für drei Wochen sind eigentlich immer dabei. Auch wenn ich nur drei Tage weg bin...    Ich habe eindeutig zu große Autos! Wenn ich aber mit dem Zug auf Geschäftsreise gehe, knausere ich und fülle sogar Duschgel um...


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Du auch?! Klamotten für drei Wochen sind eigentlich immer dabei. Auch wenn ich nur drei Tage weg bin...    Ich habe eindeutig zu große Autos! Wenn ich aber mit dem Zug auf Geschäftsreise gehe, knausere ich und fülle sogar Duschgel um...



LOL und wie! Mein Mann steht immer daneben und schüttelt nur den Kopf , dieses Jahr fliegen wir zwei Wochen mit Ryanair nach Lanzarote, da die sehr knausrig sind mit dem Gepäck muss ich entweder packen lernen oder der Rest der Familie läuft zwei Wochen lang in den selben Kleidern rum  !

Letztes Jahr als wir nach Ägypten waren habe ich es geschafft einen Superkoffer zu packen der wog 37 kg und durfte ein Heavy Schild der Fluggesellschaft tragen:




(zu meiner Verteidigung, da war auch Tauchgepäck drin)


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Juni 2010)

Ist Dein Mann Bodybuilder? 





Oder hast Du das Teil selbst geschleppt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Ne, bestimmt nicht, der ist Marathonläufer und genau so gebaut.

Der Koffer wurde zu 99% nur hinterher gezogen. Die restlichen 1% haben wir ihn gemeinsam hochgehoben.


----------



## Warnschild (2. Juni 2010)

Ich plane entweder ewig im Voraus und unterbiete dann alle Rekorde - oder ich werfe "spontan ein paar Sachen" zusammen, so dass ich bspw. bei EINER Übernachtung letztes WE mit einer großen und schweren Sporttasche, dem Radrucksack, einer großen Einkäuferumschlepptasche und meiner "Handtasche" (Format nicht zu verachten!) unterwegs war. 

Und was soll ich sagen: Ich hatte alles Nötige dabei. (Außer dem Essen, das hatte ich im Kühlschrank liegen lassen  )


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

> Außer dem Essen, das hatte ich im Kühlschrank liegen lassen



Wer braucht denn schon essen? Aber Kleider! Kleider machen Leute!


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juni 2010)

Oh ja, so was großes wo man 2-3 Räder reinstellen kann ohne sie vorher halb zu zerlegen, das hätte ich auch gerne. Für das sonstige Gepäck brauch ich nicht viel Platz aber mein Herzallerliebster. Der schleppt regelmäßig den halben Hausstand mit in den Urlaub. Das letzte Mal nach La Santa, für zwei Wochen, er einen riesigen Koffer + riesige Sporttasche, voll bis Anschlag, ich Minikoffer und Mini-Sporttasche und trotzdem mehr mit als gebraucht wurde. Zum Glück haben sie am Flughafen unser Gepäck gemeinsam gewogen, sonst hätte er für sein Mehrgewicht bezahlen müssen.
Und dabei braucht man dort eingentlich nur Sportklamotten.


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... Minikoffer und Mini-Sporttasche und trotzdem mehr mit als gebraucht wurde...



So geht's mir auch immer. Egal wie weit ich reduziert habe, bisher war jedes Mal irgend was dabei, was ich nicht gebraucht hätte. Weniger geht immer... mal sehen, ob ich das nach meinem ersten AlpenX (selbstorganisiert ohne Gepäcktransport) dieses Jahr dann auch noch so sehe 

So ein Van oder Transporter wäre trotzdem was feines. Mehrere Räder unzerlegt und aufrecht stehend mitnehmen... der Gedanke hat was 
Wobei mich bisher immer noch die Spritkosten ein bisschen von einem größeren Auto abschrecken, vor allem wenn ich auf meinen km-Stand schaue


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Wieviele km fährst Du denn im Jahr und wie ist der Verbrauch bei Deinem Auto? Den sooo viel mehr brauchen die großen Autos normalerweise nicht, unser Touran fährt mit 6l/100 km (Diesel) wenn ich fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (2. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> zeig mal her dein kitsch-shirt!



Ich mag bunt, v. a. auf dem MTB, manchmal klassisch (RR), kombiniere gern


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juni 2010)

Hmm, egal. Ich fahre nur so um die 23.000 km im Jahr. Mit dem Großen kann man ja auch etwas langsamer fahren, dann ist der Unterschied nicht ganz so heftig. Ich schau schon immer in die Richtung Roomster oder Caddy in der langen Version. Männer kriegen immer glänzende Augen, wenn mein Freund erzählt, dass ich von nem Zweisitzer träume. Bis zur Bekanntgabe des Modells!


----------



## swe68 (2. Juni 2010)

Ach, so ein Heavy-Schild hatte ich auch mal. Auf dem Rückflug von Teneriffa. Das Übergewicht wurde aber zum Teil vom Wein verursacht  (behaupte ich immer)

Ansonsten ist es bei mir fast egal, ob ich 3 Tage verreise oder 2 Wochen. Ich habe immer zuviel mit  Meist nutze ich aber als Ausrede, dass die Bergausrüstung den größten Teil ausmacht, und die muss ja nun mal immer dabei sein.... 

Mein Liebster hat einen 3er BMW, das ist ausreichend, um zu zweit zu verreisen. Außer, wenn ich auch ein Fahrrad mitnehmen will.  Dann müssen die Räder aufs Dach.


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt in 2 Jahren ca. 80000 km weg mit meinem Polo. Das kommt davon, wenn man immer zum Biken in die Berge fährt 
Verbraucht halt auch beim Heizen auf der Autobahn nicht mehr als 5l Diesel (mein Fahrstil ist wohl schlecht als spritsparend zu bezeichnen ). Da würde ein "Großer" wahrscheinlich schlecht rankommen, außer man nimmt eine sauteure Sonder-Spritspar-Version.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juni 2010)

Hö, hö, dafür nehmen wir den Dienstwagen des Liebsten. Bei seinem sonstigen Gepäck geht es auch nicht anders. Oder die Räder müssten daheim bleiben.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Juni 2010)

Sooo schlimm ist das mit dem Spritverbrauch auch nicht. Ich hatte diesen Van ja schon einmal drei Jahre lang, er brauchte selten mal mehr als 7 Liter. Und ich bin sicher auf der Autobahn kein Nasenbohrer!    Der Neue hat gut 30 PS mehr und Sechsganggetriebe - was ihn sicher nicht mehr saufen lässt, eher sogar weniger, weil man ihn nicht auslastet (naja, nicht auslasten muss, aber kann...  )  Der Chevy braucht durchschnittlich 10 Liter, weil sein CW-Wert in etwa dem der Chinesischen Mauer entspricht.


----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich mag bunt, v. a. auf dem MTB, manchmal klassisch (RR), kombiniere gern



hat was.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2010)

Ich wollt eigentlich heut ne große Tour fahren  , jetzt hab ich mich in den Teppich eingekuschelt.
Wie sieht das wetter denn bei euch aus????


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2010)

Es regnet 
Habe meine Tour auch mal auf morgen verschoben


----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

es regnet???  wo wohnt ihr denn? hier ist strahlendblauer himmel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (3. Juni 2010)

hier ist auch strahlend blauer Himmel, 25°C, mein Gemüt freut sich, mein Kopf nicht so  
Ich könnt heulen...


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2010)

Sagt lieber, wo ihr wohnt  Dann kann ich mein Rad auf den Corsa schnallen und losdüsen


----------



## MelleD (3. Juni 2010)

Münsterland 
Ruhrgebiet ist aber auch sonnig..


----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

saarland, aber grad kommen ein paar wolken....


----------



## MelleD (3. Juni 2010)

Bei uns nicht, nur ein laues Lüftchen


----------



## lulu42 (3. Juni 2010)

REGEN, REGEN , REGEN

und das schon die ganze Woche 
macht keinen Spaß 
l.g


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2010)

Zum Glück schau ich grad erst wieder rein  - Sonne?
um 14Uhr für 2 Minuten und grad ein bißchen immer wieder, aber alles so naß - jeden Tag hab ich da nicht immer Lust drauf 
aber ich hab umdisponiert und meine selbstgezogenen Paprika umgetopft und ich bin am   Kuchen backen, Marmorkuchen, Muffins, Nußzopf....TeenieGirl hat am Sa. Geburtstag
ach so ja... Pforte zum Nordschwarzwald und normalerweise ists hier ziemlich trocken.......wahrscheinlich fahr ich nachher noch ne kleine flachere Runde.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Juni 2010)

Es pisst seit letzten Samstag!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Juni 2010)

Wir waren heut mit den Kids wandern, und ich hab nen richtig netten Sonnenbrand... KInder eingecremt und mich selbst vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (3. Juni 2010)

Hier auch Dauerregen schon seit Tagen.

Ich habe heute einen Animationsfilmangucktag 

Meinen Platten muß ich noch flicken.


----------



## anna94 (6. Juni 2010)

Huhu , 
man ich komm zu euch . 
Hier sind es 28 grad, viiiel zu warm .
Schickt mal ein bisschen Regen und Kälte vorbei 

LG Anna


----------



## Warnschild (7. Juni 2010)

Hach, war das schön: 

Am Samstag wieder mal Neuland erkundet und erstmals mit dem RR in netter Begleitung ein bisschen den Odenwald erkundet, dabei festgestellt: Ich leide gerne 


Gestern dann erst spätnachmittags - am Vormittag hatt ich meinen Freund auf nem Rennen betreut bzw. eher begleitet, Flaschenreichen verboten - mit dem MTB und einem etwas vorsichtigen Freund auf neuem Rennhardtail (vorsichtig v. a. in Bezug auf schlammige Pfützen  ) den Kampf gegen die Hitze aufgenommen. Eigentlich sind wir wohl weder besonders weit noch schön geschweige denn schnell gefahren. Aber ich hatte meine helle Freude daran. 

Mit den ersten Tropfen grade so noch vor dem Gewitter nach Hause gekommen. Und wie die Beine gebrannt haben!


----------



## karmakiller (7. Juni 2010)

Die Sonne scheint, ich hab Urlaub und der ipod ist mit dem neuen Fitzek-Hörbuch bestückt  gleich geht's auf zur gemütlichen Tour


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Hier ist es kalt, windig, bewölkt und nen paar Tropfen kommen auch manchmal runter...
Zum  hier


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juni 2010)

Also windig ist es hier auch, aber wieder schön trocken. Gestern abend hat es mal kräftig gewittert, da haben wir es gerade noch trocken vom Eiscafe nach Hause geschafft. Erst schön gegrillt, den Ranzen endlich mal wieder vollgeschlagen und dann den vollen Bauch zum Eisladen geschleppt. Dort einen leckeren Erdbeerbecher vertilgt und dann noch ne Eiswaffel auf den Heimweg mitgenommen. Da waren die Energievorräte wieder aufgefüllt.

Hatte mit dem Herzallerliebsten von Donnerstag früh bis Samstag abend ne Dreitagesrunde gedreht. Wollte erst daheim bleiben, da ich mir ne Magenschleimhautentzündung eingefangen hatte, aber es ging auch ohne Essen nur mit Wasser und Kamillentee besser als gedacht. Am Ende standen 410 km und 2400 HM auf dem Tacho. Wettermäßig hatten wir echt Glück. Nicht zu warm und nur am Donnerstag, kurz vor Greglingen, hat es ein paar kleine Regentropfen gegeben. Die Regenklamotten also umsonst mitgeschleppt. War ne schöne Runde, von Hanau über den Spessart ins Taubertal bis zur Holdermühle, dann rüber ins Jagstal und durch den Odenwald wieder zurück. Und ich brauch jetzt doch nen größeren Rucksack , die 16 Liter waren für die 3 Tage grenzwertig und wir wollen nächsten Monat über den Rennsteig fahren und dann an der tschechischen Grenze entlang zum Großen Arber rüber. Da ist ne Woche für eingeplant und großartig waschen will ich unterwegs nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (12. Juni 2010)

Oh, bin ich angepisst! Mich gewundert, dass mein Schnittsalat im Blumenkasten auf dem Balkon plötzlich wie "abgefressen" aussah, dachte, das seien die Vögel gewesen. 

Stattdessen zeigen sich heute - wir hatten den TV rausgestellt und Fußball gesehn - mehrere Mäuse, die Tunnels in meinen Blumentöpfen graben, meinen Salat fressen und die edle Rose, die ich geschenkt bekommen hatte und nicht verstanden, warum sie so mikrig blieb: 

Die Sch***-Viecher (jegliches Niedlichkeitsgehabe ist mir derweil abhanden gekommen) gehn mir auf die Nerven, kommen offenbar über Kletterpflanzen vom EG hoch in den 1. Stock, und es kotzt mjich erst recht an, wenn ich dran denke, dass ich in Zukunft besser nicht mehr die Balkontüre über Nacht offenlasse...


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

ihhh, da schüttelts mich... mäuse...


----------



## Tatü (19. Juni 2010)

etwas nonsens
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11976491"]http://vimeo.com/11976491[/ame]


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

..ich mag mäuse


----------

